# Baseball Field Game Prep Video



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

There's not really any care or maintenance info, but still a neat video on getting a college baseball field prepped for play.

[media]https://youtu.be/47i-NIGn8Q4[/media]


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That is a clean stadium. The Hogs swept before they left last month.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Ware said:


> The Hogs swept before they left last month.


Nice! I'm a Clemson fan myself, but I don't watch any college baseball. Maybe I need to fix that...


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I wonder what the HOC is? 8:34 shows a close up. I'm guessing somewhere between 3/4" to 1"


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@crussell Looks just like your field


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> @crussell Looks just like your field


Ha! Yea just like it... Awesome video, picked up a few things about mound prep.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

crussell said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > @crussell Looks just like your field
> ...


I'm now on page 9 of your baseball field refresh log. Very nice! I want to keep reading, but it's my day off and I should probably go pick my son up from school.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

A3M0N said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > ksturfguy said:
> ...


Thanks for reading! I'd advise skipping the last couple pages :lol: , the field took a turn for the worst due to COVID... But, will have some exciting updates soon!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> That is a clean stadium. The Hogs swept before they left last month.


I'm looking forward to a packed Lindsey Nelson this weekend. Go Vols!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Tmank87 said:


> I'm looking forward to a packed Lindsey Nelson this weekend. Go Vols!


We moved to the Nashville area earlier this year. I thought I'd try and take in a few games at Vanderbilt, but they're not selling single game tickets this season. Ah well, we'll try and go see a few Nashville Sounds games. We're very much looking forward to making to Atlanta to see a game because we haven't lived this close in a long time!


----------

